# i neeed some help



## E-roc (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok wine bottles aren't cheap and most of us scavenge them from anywhere. Luckily for me there is a place in my neighborhood that is the party spot where everyone drinks and they recycle all the containers so I frequently find odd bottles and today I found a 1800 ml sake bottle. I guess they are all made to standards in japan and are the same size. I was wondering if I could cork this bottle like a regular wine bottle I haven't checked to see if a cork fits it yet but maybe someone has some more experience then I do. I also lucked out and found a bottle that is quite big I think its a salmanazar size or maybe larger and I was wondering how the heck would I cork this and where to get a cork or a corker for this and maybe some sizing information if anyone knows.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey give it a shot as a dry run. If it's the same diameter and at least as thick where you cork it you should be fine. Never cork screw top bottles though.


----------



## E-roc (Aug 2, 2010)

ok I checked it the hole is just a little bigger than a regular bottle the glass around the neck is about the same thickness it doesn't have threads like a screw top but from pics i've seen I'm sure that they use a screw off design on all these bottles in japan. Why is it bad to cork screw tops? Just the risk of the neck breaking on removal?


----------



## Green Mountains (Aug 2, 2010)

E-roc said:


> Why is it bad to cork screw tops? Just the risk of the neck breaking on removal?



The glass is thinner on the screw top bottles at the neck as they don't need to hold up to the pressure of a cork. The bottles can (and do I'm told) shatter under that pressure.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 2, 2010)

Green Mountains said:


> The glass is thinner on the screw top bottles at the neck as they don't need to hold up to the pressure of a cork. The bottles can (and do I'm told) shatter under that pressure.



There does exist a danger corking screw top bottles but even worse is pulling the cork out. If you give one of these bottles away and the person does not pull that cork straight out the possibility of that bottle breaking is even greater. The responsibility falls upon you.


----------



## E-roc (Aug 2, 2010)

well this bottle is quite robust I read this article about japan's bottle return thing here http://www.japanfs.org/en_/newsletter/200407-1.html but the inside diameter of the hole is slightly larger could I use a larger cork. And anybody know how to cork that salmanazar bottle or maybe where to get a cork/corker?


----------



## Tom (Aug 2, 2010)

Yep all good points @ screw top bottles.


----------



## xanxer82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Where are you from E-roc? That will help us direct you to a retailer for a corker.
Oh Almost forgot, NEVER CORK A BOTTLE THAT WASN'T MADE FOR A CORK.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 2, 2010)

I wouldnt do it as a guy on another wine forum did just this and while extracting the cork the bottle split into 3rds and lacerated his hand severely slicing through a tendon in which he had to have multiple surgeries on.


----------



## E-roc (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm in pinellas county Florida and go to my lhbs usually several times a week and have been to all of the other shops around so if you can direct me to a retailer with a cork/corker for a salmanazar bottle that would be great because I can't even find one on the interwebs. I am yet to be persuaded not to try to cork the bottle it is a returnable bottle and the neck is thicker than a regular wine bottle, maybe I would skip it if there is a plan b or c like maybe a zork cork or a screw top that actually works. And Wade I already have 3 severed tendons in my hand so I'm not worried about severing whats already missing, and its actually better not to have surgery I didn't and can still play guitar as good as I ever had.


----------



## arcticsid (Aug 3, 2010)

ROC-on. If youre not worried, than why ask?.

Apparenntly you know drinkin can be hazardous. Jam a stick in there and hope for the best!! LOL

I like the idea of an 1800ml bottle, your LHBS may be able to help you, but once you open it you will need to drink it soon. Spend the $20us or so and buy a carboy, let itage in there,.

Are you related to Seth? LOL


----------



## E-roc (Aug 3, 2010)

The plan would be to bring a bottle of that size to a large get together so it would surly disappear in a hurry. I am not worried about physical injury to me but showing up to a shin dig with some grape hooch only for it to break and lose the oh so precious contents. Does anyone know how they close these bottles in Japan there is no threads on the bottle but in pics they are all screw tops. If the japs can keep sake in these bottles then there must be a way for a round eye to keep some grape hooch or strawberry wine in there. Sid I know several seths and the question is funny for some of them and infuriating for others but you don't know me or them so what Seth, from where?


----------

